# Silver Fern Visa



## mgn_v

Hello All,

Any one applied for the Silver Fern Visa and received the email from the immigration?

Congratulations for those who received the successfull email.

I have to prepare the document for NZQA. 
If any one has submitted before, please share your experiences such as 

a. what are the documents need to be submitted?
b. whether it needs to be attested or can upload the colour scanned copy without attestation?

Experts, please help me.

Thanks in Advance,
Mgn


----------



## biohunk

Hello All, 

Congrats to all SFV 2013 achievers and thanks to thread helpers.
fortunately, I managed to pay fee So I am in 300. I am indian citizen living in UK. I am started collecting required docs. I have some doubts if possible can anyone try to help me by giving your best suggestions?

1. Do I need to maintain $4200 for certain time ?
2. Is their any difference in International Qualification Assessment or a Qualifications Assessment Report? I completed MSc in UK but my Uni is not in exemptions list. IQA costs about $400+, Is their any other ways to skip assessment?
3. Is it really possible to get PR with this channel?

your advice will be highly valuable.
Thanx


----------



## biohunk

Hello MGn, 

Hav you got any info about my doubts?


----------



## dungrani

Hi Mgn,

All the required documents list is ther on the NZQA website, kindly have a look at it.

Basically I am planning to send following documents:

*Original:*

1) All B.E (Graduation) marksheets + Provisional certification
2) Degree certificate
3) Transcript with Syllabus

*Certified Copy:*

1) Experience letter
2) Offer + Appointment letter
3) Identity proof : passport and driving license 

I haven't send the courier yet as I am confused about whether any school level results need to send or not....

Will keep posting here as and when I will get any update.

P.S - Please note that we need to do Full Assessment (IQA) International Qualification Assessment and fees is $746 + I will pay $41 charge for sending back courier to my place.

I have enquired from DHL and they are charging around 3000 Rs for 500 gm weight.

Hope this helps.



mgn_v said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Any one applied for the Silver Fern Visa and received the email from the immigration?
> 
> Congratulations for those who received the successfull email.
> 
> I have to prepare the document for NZQA.
> If any one has submitted before, please share your experiences such as
> 
> a. what are the documents need to be submitted?
> b. whether it needs to be attested or can upload the colour scanned copy without attestation?
> 
> Experts, please help me.
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> Mgn


----------



## mgn_v

Hello biohunk,

Congrats!

1. Yes. I think, you should maintain the bank balance for at least 2 months which I did.

2. I would say, better you go with the full assessment rather than the pre-assessment. When you apply for residency, they will ask you the full assessment report. If your university is not listed, then you have to get the IQA.

3. It is possible to get the PR.

I followed this way..
Silver Fern visa -> Work Permit -> Residency (in process) -> way to go to get PR.

In your case, if you are single. Then you can skip the work permit. You can apply EOI and get the residency.

Hope the above information helps you to proceed further. If you need more info, let me know.



biohunk said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Congrats to all SFV 2013 achievers and thanks to thread helpers.
> fortunately, I managed to pay fee So I am in 300. I am indian citizen living in UK. I am started collecting required docs. I have some doubts if possible can anyone try to help me by giving your best suggestions?
> 
> 1. Do I need to maintain $4200 for certain time ?
> 2. Is their any difference in International Qualification Assessment or a Qualifications Assessment Report? I completed MSc in UK but my Uni is not in exemptions list. IQA costs about $400+, Is their any other ways to skip assessment?
> 3. Is it really possible to get PR with this channel?
> 
> your advice will be highly valuable.
> Thanx


----------



## stevethedog

I'd never heard of this until yesterday when my mate just got approved for a silver fern visa through to 2015. He'd already done his Working Holiday visa a good few years ago.


----------



## escapedtonz

stevethedog said:


> I'd never heard of this until yesterday when my mate just got approved for a silver fern visa through to 2015. He'd already done his Working Holiday visa a good few years ago.


Don't understand your post.
Maybe you can explain further......

How has your mate just been approved for a silver fern visa ?
I also don't understand the reference to a silver fern visa through to 2015 ?

Silver Fern Visas were only available to secure via online application on the 29th April 2013 and there is a period of time (3 or 4 months I think) that all successful applicants are given so they can collate all necessary documents/evidence/reports and meet all other requirements etc and submit to Immigration NZ.
Are you saying your mate has done all this in 22 days and has already been accepted by Immigration NZ and been approved the visa ?

Also, SFV only allows the successful applicant entry into NZ for a period of 9 months to find skilled employment.
Once, and if skilled employment is secured, the SFV holder can then apply for a Silver Fern Practical Experience Visa which will allow them to live in NZ and work in that job temporarily for their offered contract period which needs to be a minimum 12 months. For longer contracts this visa will only allow the holder to stay for a maximum period of 24 months.
If the applicant wishes to remain in NZ longer they must apply for another visa (temp work visa, work to residence visa, residence visa) before this Silver Fern Practical Experience Visa expires.

If what you have been told is true, your mate has been accepted for SFV via online application on 29th April, has submitted all documents, has been accepted for the SFV, has been offered a skilled job already from an NZ employer......and has applied and been granted a Silver Fern Practical Experience Visa giving him the right to stay in NZ living and working for up to 2 years - till 2015...................

and all in 22 days and without the need to set foot in NZ.

Your mate is superhuman - must be a terminator !


----------

